# Luv2rv Crew Returns



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

We are back, reluctantly after one of our most enjoyable camping trips to date. Spent 2 weeks on the beach, swimming, biking and sunning.

Weather was incredible. 1 day of rain for about 2-3 hours and 85 Degree temps the entire time.

Stayed at Presq'uile provincial park on a water front site the first week and Balsam Lake provincial park the second week.

Both parks are very natural settings and make for some good family camping.

Saw one other Outback at Presq'uile but didn't get a chance to say hi ... they left shortly after we got there.

Had a family pop in to see us asking how we liked the Outback. They are interested in one of the 5'vers.

I told them about the site and the boatload of honest information they would receive. Hopefully, they will log in and ask some questions.

Only had one problem on the trip (actually before we left) the tongue jack gave out and wouldn't hold the trailer up as I was hooking up. Luckily, it dropped directly on to the receiver ball and not the ground.

I removed the jack and high tailed it up to the dealer. They had one in stock, so I left my defective one filled out the service form and left with the replacement (no charge). After installation it resulted in only an hour and a half delay in total. Kudos to my dealer for the quick assistance.

Only 3 more weeks to go until next trip. Can't wait

Luv2rv crew


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Sounds like a great time! Boy, we only had 4 days at the beach...I am SO jealous!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome back action 
glad to hear you had a great time.

darrel


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Luv2rv crew,

It's just hard to beat the beach sunny, isn't it? I'm glad y'all had a good time. Welcome back. action

Mark


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome back Wayne action

Glad things went well.

Kevin


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you're back and that you had a safe trip.

Mike


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

Gotta say, last 2 days at work have been really painful .... Oh well, need to make money for the next trip out.

The kids already want to know when they can sleep in the trailer again.

Wayne


----------

